# How much exercise should a puppy have?



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, I am a new Vizsla owner and have an 11 week old pup. I am used to bringing up Great Dane puppies where youngster have very restricted exercise until they are well grown.

The breeder said let him run around for 10 minutes in the garden. Ha HA - this little guy flies around the house, the garden, my stable. Is always busy.

He gets his 2nd injection tomorrow and so a week after that he can venture out into the world. Can some one advise me how much exercise I should be giving him, how old should he be before I let him run all he likes?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine always get to run like they like. With that said I don't mean leading them or on paved sidewalks or roads. Just them running on their own til they start to slow down. I don't let them jump in and out of cars. Basically the rule of thumb I use is if its taller than them I lift them off instead of them jumping.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

"10 minutes"? Hahahaha! That's cute. When Riley was 11 weeks old, it took a good 30 minute run/play session for her to tire out. Her favorite game was keep-away, where we would sit on opposite ends of the hallway or the lawn and roll/toss a ball back and forth.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

If you keep him off the road - I would say, let him rip it up! ;D Make sure he has water and can stop when he feel like he needs a rest.


----------

